# Shopko 15% off coupon for Senior Citizens



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Can you post details? I do not see the discount.


----------



## hallorenescene (Dec 28, 2007)

Sorry, guess I posted and deleted the wrong one.


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

The link that you posted goes to your email login (I am guessing that is what that is)


----------

